

I hate to steal a format from Reddit (A Call to Facebook Employees on HN) - iamdave

...well actually I'd love to.<p>You see, lately when a post comes up about Facebook I've noticed, with a remarkable amount of consistency that someone will come along and say "I work at Facebook, that's not the case" or something equally nonsubstancial to the conversation.  Every now and then someone will maybe post something more, but usually it's an attempt to set some sort of record straight without actually saying why or how.<p>That said, I'm openly calling for any capable FB employee to rise to the ocassion and please indulge the HN community in an Reddit IAmA style QA session.<p>For those who don't know, the IAmA trend on Reddit is where someone who has extensive experience in something not as easily attainable (architects, civil engineers, surgeons, war veterans, etc) and the community basically launches questions at them.<p>Is anyone willing to do this?
======
scrame
I'd prefer the AMA's stay over on reddit. Everyone here knows what it is, and
the good ones get linked, but its not really appropriate for the discussions
here.

Besides, there have already been a few facebook employee AMA's there. The
discussion that comes from the employees is usually germane to the topic,
rather than just karma-whoring or easy to game (which is what 99% of the AMA
format is).

